# Redfish Topped with Crawfish



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Walking through the store last night to grab a few things, passed by the freezer section. Right there the first thing I see is crawfish meat/tails and it hit me, like an epiphany, lol. 

Seared the redfish in butter, seasoned with Frog Bone, then tossed in a pan with Some Italian Dressing. ( This is probably the only thing I would leave out the next time I do it). Baked at 350 while making the sauce.

Chooped the bacon, cooked for a few, added onions, cooked them down. Added seasoning and crawfish tails,cooked a few. Added 8 or so oz of heavy cream, cooked till reduced, added a little more let rest. Pulled the fish after 20 min. Plated and topped with the sauce.

Not to bad, I plan to try this again making a few adjustments. 2 weeks I am going for a few mingo limits and they will be the next victim!












































Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Next time, leave skin on, season fish then grill or flat top. Add your crayfish mixture when done. 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

That looks great! Making me hungry again and I just finished eating!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

lettheairout said:


> Next time, leave skin on, season fish then grill or flat top. Add your crayfish mixture when done.
> 
> Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


not knocking his both sound really good!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> Next time, leave skin on, season fish then grill or flat top. Add your crayfish mixture when done.
> 
> Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


I enjoy em on the half shell too. Gave my son my griddle and yet to get another one, or would have been full on blackened, lol

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Damn fine looking meal !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silverking (Feb 11, 2010)

Sounds good. The only substitution would be Lea & Perrins instead of that imitation Heinz Worchestershire sauce.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

silverking said:


> Sounds good. The only substitution would be Lea & Perrins instead of that imitation Heinz Worchestershire sauce.


Haha, I have a bottle in the closet, I just had this open for marinating my jerky a while ago

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Stellar meal ohhh wee


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

looks good, jason.
jack


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

looks good. do you cut the red meat out?


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Hell Yeah!


----------

